# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Nutrición Vegetal Smart. La Agricultura Inteligente.

## Disper. Bioestimulantes

🍇🌶️🥑 Nunca antes la tecnología y la investigación habían tenido tanta oportunidad de estar al servicio del campo.   Archivo adjunto 16417 Quien le iba a decir a la famosa marca Mercedes que su prototipo de coche minúsculo, fácil de aparcar y el largo etcétera de valores que acuñó con el término SMART iba a dar de sí todo un concepto al que se apuntaron desde teléfonos y otros dispositivos, hasta estilos de vida.  
Pero voy a lo mío que es la agricultura y cómo fomentar su práctica inteligente, moderna, respetuosa con el medio ambiente, con tecnología al servicio del campo. Smart. Todos los caminos nos llevan a lo Smart.  
Hace 15 años cuando pensamos desarrollar una marca de nutrición vegetal con valores innegociables, el término SMART no estaba ni por lejos en auge, pero vaya si tuvimos olfato.   
Hoy os puedo contar por qué la marca DISPER desarrolla productos cuyos valores recogen todo lo que este pequeño vocablo (SMART) transmite.   ✅Hemos redefinido las soluciones para los desafíos de la agricultura del siglo XXI y queremos hacerlos partícipes de nuestro trabajo.  Seguir leyendo:  http://disper.info/es/nutricion-vegetal-smart/Temas similares: Nutrición Vegetal Smart. La Agricultura Inteligente de DISPER El pH en nutrición vegetal :: SEPA - NUTRICIÓN VEGETAL Y FERTIRRIEGO / 19 Y 20 DE JUNIO / ICA :: :: SEPA - NUTRICIÓN VEGETAL Y FERTIRRIEGO / 9 Y 10 DE JUNIO / PIURA:: Programa de Especialización en Fisiología y Nutrición Vegetal en cultivos de agroexportación

----------

